# How much can your 1/2 ton tow?



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

This contraption passed me on the freeway today doing 70mph in the left. It was funny watching people move another lane over as he passed them. I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy cow I have abused my half ton before but holy **** that is just begging to kill someone.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Motor carrier enforcement troopers would tear him a new one here. What a jackass endangering everybody else on the road. We have a lot junk like that running around here too.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lets take the 1/2ton and the rolling train wreck out of the question for a second.

Quad axles? Can you even turn that trailer without ripping stuff apart?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

ive hauled both a bobcat and a excavator but it wasn't any fun, and it was in a van but it did the job


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I think my two favorite parts are the 3rd tire on the trailer is bigger and you cant tell from the pictures but he had a ball hitch welded to the back of the trailer for when he need to tow doubles.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

WOW that's a DOT inspectors wet dream, mismatched tires, bent tongue, WAY over GCWR of the truck and I'm sure the list isn't even started


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i thought something was off just didn't want to start an argument lmao


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

Not to mention the Bobcat is only secured with ratchet straps!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Anybody notice the bent third axle?


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Should be automatic license revocation for being an f'n idiot. He s going to kill someone.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

87chevy;1397157 said:


> Anybody notice the bent third axle?


I dunno if its bent it looks like the 3rd tire is bigger than the rest


----------



## bbct001 (Jul 20, 2011)

Either his bed is filled with concrete, or he's got some serious rear suspension issue's. I've hauled a 773 with a 1/2 ton quite a few times. You feel it, but nothing like that pic!

Guys like this piss me off. He probably made it to his destination without getting touched. Meanwhile, my guys are getting tickets for "unsecured load" for having a ratchet binder loose in the bed of a truck.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

chevyman51;1397171 said:


> I dunno if its bent it looks like the 3rd tire is bigger than the rest


I see that, could be making it look bent i guess.


----------



## xjsnake (Dec 9, 2011)

Haven't been to the Cleveland area in awhile but isn't there a state police post not far from there? I'd have called that IDIOT in...


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

the empty "trailer" is probably too much for a truck in that condition.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

that is absolutely ridiculous. people like him are a waste of air. and he'll get away with that all day long because theres no company name on the side anywhere.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

Im suprised its in the left lane


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

just proves stupid still isn't fixed...around here he probably would have gotten away with it; but if he had a flatbed on the truck DOT would kill him. My friend just got a flatbed in August of this year and has been stopped by DOT 5 times for stupid stuff, where before with a 2500hd he never was stopped. Doing the same job with the same trailer; just proves that DOT doesn't know what they are doing...they'll never catch this idiot in the photo.


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

oh my god that is just ridiculous.
are the ratchet straps even legal? I know that definitely wouldn't fly around here in my area.
that guy was probably hauling ass down the highway to avoid getting stopped, I hope he did get pulled over and ticketed.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow and I thought towing the Kubota was heavy on the 06 Sierra....


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

My 95' F-150 hauled 1,000lbs of firewood with a 12ft trailer and my 93 F-150 hauled my Explorer on a tow dolly when the tranny went.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

aww come on hes fine its not like hes towing it off the bumper or anything unsafe!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

words don't even describe what I think about that...

Good God


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

*lostforwords*


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I can only pray that idiot made it to his destination without killing himself or anyone else on the road. I would hate to see what happened if he had to make a panic stop. That picture proves you cannot and will not fix stupid.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

it is never really the question of how much can it tow, but more how much can you control???


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

bbct001;1397232 said:


> Either his bed is filled with concrete, or he's got some serious rear suspension issue's. I've hauled a 773 with a 1/2 ton quite a few times. You feel it, but nothing like that pic!
> 
> Guys like this piss me off. He probably made it to his destination without getting touched. Meanwhile, my guys are getting tickets for "unsecured load" for having a ratchet binder loose in the bed of a truck.


A Polaris Sportsman makes my truck squat a bit, Chevy's have a weak rear suspension...at least half tons do.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

oldbluehairhemi;1397476 said:


> that is absolutely ridiculous. people like him are a waste of air. and he'll get away with that all day long because theres no company name on the side anywhere.


Not necessarily. The last trailer I observed that looked similar to that, I retrieved a stolen Bobcat off of it. I am no DOT inspector, but I know unsafe when I see it.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

hammerstein;1397095 said:


> This contraption passed me on the freeway today doing 70mph in the left. It was funny watching people move another lane over as he passed them. I don't even know where to begin.


it's people like that , that make it hard for the rest of us towing the right way not only was he overloaded in the bed but i'm sure the trailer was over too even with the tripple axels . but dot will pull ofver a new 550 with less weight on it than that lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Like you guys have never been the only guy at the auction...............


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Where do you even get a 4 axle tow behind trailer like that??? And the rachet straps pretending to hold down that bobcat?? Yikes, thats a scary picture


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks for the laugh, all i can say is typical chevy


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

When you see a guy like that, remember one thing get the hell out of his way...lol


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

A honorable mention that I followed briefly getting on the highway.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats with people in your area lol

I saw a 2000 Silverado 1500 once...rough shape, didn't get a pic but I saw the odometer walking by..he left the truck running, had 250k miles. Rear bumper had rust holes. The kicker is he had a full load of 6-12" logs with a 2 axle trailer with 2 Bobcats.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

that some crazy @$$ sh!t right there, that needs to be pulled off the road for the saftey of others


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

notice the ratchet strap on the machine was to short so the jackass tied the straps together. and to think dot ticketed me for not having my extinguisher charged. my truck must have been too clean and he ws jealous


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

dam im at a loss for words, I can see u were also enjoying ur latest edition of turf mag.. lol


----------



## creative cuts (Feb 11, 2011)

looks to me like a hard worker doin the best he can with what he can afford. He probably don't owe a dollar on that truck and has more work than most of you can handle. Most of you makin fun probably have $40,000 trucks and barely afford the payments. Almost makes me wonder what people say about me.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

your right because of that its now ok that he endagered peoples lives, i hope he continues to do it hes better off having his truck paid off than buying the one he needed its totally fine now when the trailer hitch breaks and the trailer flys away and the machine snaps off and some woman in her minivan hits it and kills her and her family he'll tell the police i couldnt afford a bigger truck the cop will say o gee well dont let it happen again. he afforded the machine and the trailer? your pretty messed up man if you think theres any excuse for that


----------



## creative cuts (Feb 11, 2011)

yea the hitch is sure gonna break in half just because it's on a 1/2 ton. looks to me like the worst that can happen is losing a rear-end or tranny. but unlike everyone in here i can't tell just from a picture.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm on another forum where trucks are discussed. I'm the only one who ever talks about anything other than engines and transmissions when there's a thread asking how much someone can tow. Nobody's ever asked about a trailer like that, but I'm pretty sure half of those guys would tow more weight on a 2 axle deckover.

On Christmas Eve, I saw a new F150 wrecked in the median on the freeway with a box trailer that was probably 36'...just another guy who thinks if his engine can get the trailer up to 70mph then it must be safe.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Like everyone else said ratchet straps for a skid?!? To go along with the ratchet straps part, he didnt even straighten them out?!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

creative cuts;1401230 said:


> yea the hitch is sure gonna break in half just because it's on a 1/2 ton. looks to me like the worst that can happen is losing a rear-end or tranny. but unlike everyone in here i can't tell just from a picture.


You must be the guy or related to him. I GUARANTEE that combo wouldn't pass a DOT inspection


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

There is also no breakaway battery anywhere on the tongue, seems a bit much to handle without trailer brakes!


----------



## 518Landscapes (Dec 1, 2010)

There is no excuses for what he is doing!!!! regardless of his business or financial situation. Those of us on here running a legitimate business know that this is not legal or safe. His truck and tow equipment are obviously visibly in disrepair and not up to regulation. I'm sure I and many of us haul loads that are close to the max for our equipment but we are still operating within state DOT or FMCSA regulations.


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

Towed it just fine! lol. It was a little bit overloaded but it was only going down the road a few miles. Believe it or not, It towed it better than I thought it would.


----------



## dontgotsaclu (Jan 1, 2012)

its fine man, he's got the z71 package..duhh


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

something about this area of town....... passed this menace today, chains not tight at all, every bump the machine would jump and slide over to the side and the truck had a wood floor that was all rotted. nice


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

also so a truck right after this that had nothing but road signs for the plow skin but it was a meyers so it might have been like that even when it was new?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Who sits around and say hay I need 4 axels on my trailer, not a bigger truck................ Wow that is pretty real id have to say dot might look at it as it drove by and wonder if they where just seeing things! I would love to see that guys business plan. Another thing if he is going for full ****** I dont know why he didnt try to incorporate the harbor frieght crane to his hitch to make it weight distributing!!!!!! What do think? Im on to some thing there!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

bbct001;1397232 said:


> Either his bed is filled with concrete, or he's got some serious rear suspension issue's. I've hauled a 773 with a 1/2 ton quite a few times. You feel it, but nothing like that pic!
> 
> Guys like this piss me off. He probably made it to his destination without getting touched. Meanwhile, my guys are getting tickets for "unsecured load" for having a ratchet binder loose in the bed of a truck.


i agree. the bobcat caint way that much. with it centered on 4 axels there caint be hardly any actual tongue weight. which means he either has all of his material in the bed, or broken springs.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

but then again, the trailer probably weighs a good 1 - 1.5 tons at least. my trailer doesnt look half of that and it comes in at 100 lbs short of 1 ton.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

to answer the question, i can pull 13000 lbs


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1432043 said:


> to answer the question, i can pull 13000 lbs


with what?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1432063 said:


> with what?


04 ram 1500. 5.7 hemi


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1432064 said:


> 04 ram 1500. 5.7 hemi


Think you are confusing GCWR with towing capacity. GCWR is combined weight of truck, trailer and all accessories and people. Which would work out to a towing capacity around 8000# depending on how your truck is setup if GCWR is 13,000#


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1432067 said:


> Think you are confusing GCWR with towing capacity. GCWR is combined weight of truck, trailer and all accessories and people. Which would work out to a towing capacity around 8000# depending on how your truck is setup if GCWR is 13,000#


you are correct.


----------

